# Where to buy Cyclopeeze?



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know any stores in Toronto selling Cyclopeeze and Kent Marine Nautilus Sea Squirt Feeding Prong? Thanks.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

SUM in Markham often sells Cyclopeeze. As does Reefraft in Mississauga. I've bought this from both places...

www.seumarine.com

Reef Raft
1650 Dundas St. East
Unit 2
Mississauga, ON L4X 2Z3
Tel: 905-290-9693

http://www.reefraft.net/

I have no idea about the feeding prong - I bought mine online from J & L Aquatics as 'filler' in with a larger order...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Menagerie has the freeze dry cyclops and the flake (argent)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I usually buy Cyclopeeze at Big Al's but they have it at most lfs.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 90% sure I got it frozen at Menagerie in 2007.. How that's relevant at this point I don't know but they may be able to get it?


----------

